# Garage grooming/utility sink



## marcv76 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello everyone. I wanted to get some advice on a utility/dog grooming sink in my garage for personal use. The two options that I'm considering are a freestanding restaurant style stainless steel sink approximately 36" in width such as this one:*http://www.sinkworld.com/budgetsinks.html. *

The other option is about three times more expensive but it will also last a lifetime. It is a actual grooming sink that I could also use as a utility sink. Here is the link to that one:
http://content.foreverstainlesssteel.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&Itemid=4

I'm also open to other options. The reason that I have chose stainless steel is that it will last a lifetime and it is also aesthetically pleasing to the rest of our garage that has been remodeled with steel cabinets.*

Thank You,

Marc


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

HI Marc,

I put one like the first link, for $500 bucks, was 36" wide single bowl from Global 16 gauge SS. Love it. Added a Titian 2.5 gal water heater. Love that too, but I've not given the dog a bath yet, so who knows if I have enough hot water to last for a bath.
http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/f...ent/stainless-steel-kitchen-maintenance-sinks

the depth of the bowl is either 21" or 24" Its a deep bowl and less gets splashed out. But I suppose it depends on the sz dog you are washing. Mine is 18" tall and 32lbs. 

the pet sinks that I priced were like $1k and it just didn't seem to make sense to do that. I still need to find a SS type flexible hose connection to add to the faucet that I got so I can give doggie baths. Right now I just have a faucet.

Were I to use this sink for grooming I'd want the little rubber beehive patterned mats to place no the bottom of the bowl for the dog to have traction. Otherwise the dog's going to slip around during the bath. I guess I could just use a people matt and that would work fine as well.


----------

